# Situational depression



## katrin-ru (Mar 24, 2016)

ny of us have heard that other people complain that they suffer from depression after a breakup, divorce, or a horrible day or week. But are these people dealing with depression? When we are not able to cope with a stressful event, we experience symptoms of sadness, fear, or sometimes hopelessness - in this case we deal with situational depression. Unlike major depression, when you experience symptoms for a long period of time, this kind of depression usually goes away as soon as you experience other emotions and feelings - it is about positive ones.

What Is Situational Depression

Situational depression is a short-term form of depression that can happen because of various stressful changes in your normal life, such as divorce, retirement, change or loss of a job and the death of a family member or close friend. This type of depression is sometimes referred to the condition as an adjustment disorder. A person suffering from situational depression may have symptoms that are more or less similar to someone who suffers from major depression; however, there are some differences between the effects and treatment of these two disorders.

Causes Of Situational Depression

There are different events and situations in our lives either pleasant or unpleasant, and we are not always capable to deal with unpleasant ones. As a result, they take control over us. Situational depression takes place when we have not yet adapted to the changes brought about by these events and situations and included them into our whole life experiences.








Situational depression is not uncommon and may occur in everyone's life - about 10% of grownups and up to 30% of adolescents go through this condition at some life stages. Unlike other types of depression, men and women experience situational depression equally.

The most common cause of situational depression is stress. Some common events that cause it include:


Breakup or divorce
Loss of a job
Death of a loved one
Serious health problems
Experiencing a terrible event such as a natural disaster, crime, or accident
 Symptoms Of Situational Depression

Most people suffering from situational depression develop symptoms within roughly 90 days following the event or situation that leads to depression. Taking into consideration the individual's characteristics these symptoms can vary and resemble the symptoms of major depression. But people with situational depression experience few of symptoms mentioned below.

The most common symptoms of situational depression are low mood, tearfulness, and feelings of hopelessness. Children or teenagers are more likely to show behavioral symptoms such as fighting or skipping school. Some other symptoms include:










Feeling nervous
Apathy
Recurring bouts of crying
Unfocused anxiety
Loss of concentration
Somatic symptoms such as a headache, stomachache, or heart palpitations
Escaping from social activities
Changes in sleeping and eating
Feeling exhausted and worn-out
Abusing alcohol or drugs

However, this depression usually goes away after some period of time, but these symptoms should not be ignored and must be treated, otherwise it may lead to major depression.

Differences Between Situational And Major Depression:http://undepress.net/what-is-situational-depression-causes-symptoms-treatment/


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you for this info. My doc has diagnosed me with adjustment disorder.


----------



## zaljko (Jun 1, 2016)

And so that means that if you have a depleted mood state as a result of long term, chronic pain, that they tell you that you have "major depressive disorder" or some similar nonsense. Of course, they want to tell you that because then they can sell you numerous products related to "mental health" despite the fact that you don't have a mental health condition and any insinuation that IBS is "in your head" is a gross distortion of the truth, not to mention a horrific minimization of the reality of the situation.


----------

